# Provo bay (mud lake)



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Does anyone know if the road to the boat launch at mud lake is open? With all the construction going on right there i am not sure.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

as of now its closed....


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

I drove by there today. There's a backhoe digging right by the old ramp. I could see the wooden fence is still up along the west side of what used to be the parking area by the ramp, but that road is so built up I can't imagine you could get in there and launch. There's a sign at the end of the road that is a little confusing. It says closed "Nov - Spring 2011" Seems like we're well past that point now. Anyway you can call 1-888-I15CORE for more information. I haven't taken the time to call, but it doesn't look likely to be open any time soon.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

FYI bird numbers are kinda low out there right now.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Dave B said:


> FYI bird numbers are kinda low out there right now.


i was out there two weeks ago and saw plenty of seagulls. it was mid day on a saturday, so the ducks may have been hiding.


----------

